# 1942 FleetWing



## irene_crystal (Apr 4, 2013)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/bik/3723254817.html 

He told me he is willing to sell but at $800... I couldn't really find any details to see how original it is or isn't... Way to rich for my blood but thought I would share if anyone else just had to have it.


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 4, 2013)

$800 is $750 more than I would pay.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 4, 2013)

I think if he wants to sell it he'd be wise to jump on any offer over $200.


----------



## irene_crystal (Apr 4, 2013)

ohdeebee said:


> $800 is $750 more than I would pay.




I couldnt find any reference but knew $800 was off the wall. I had a little implied sarcasm in that post...  

I figured it was worth in the $200 range or so... Still feel like such a newbie after 4 years in the hobby part time.


----------

